# Getting lanolin out of shirts?



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any magical cleaner that does this?
When Gavin was born noone told me that lanolin would stain clothing....so, I now have 6-8 ruined shirts...errrr. I have tried two diffrent stain removers and they didn't work. I'm about to trash them but I would be willing to try once more. Any suggestions?
TIA

Amy

ps I wasn't sure were I should post this thread???


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

The Lanolin eventually washed out of our bedsheets. Several years ago my DD squeezed a whole tube of Lansinoh out on the sheets. I was too broke to replace them so we just kept using them - it took a while but eventually they were gone! We just use Kirkland Free and Clear.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BurgundyElephant* 
The Lanolin eventually washed out of our bedsheets. Several years ago my DD squeezed a whole tube of Lansinoh out on the sheets. I was too broke to replace them so we just kept using them - it took a while but eventually they were gone! We just use Kirkland Free and Clear.

i've heard the same thing-- just keep washing and eventually the stains will come out. thankfully, someone at a LLL meeting told me about this before I had any good shirts stained. maybe you'd get better response on the BF forum?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Try plain ol Dawn dish soap. I used to strip my cloth diapers with that stuff and they used it to clean up animals after oil spills.


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

:

I never tried Dawn dish soap...I have sooo many ruined shirts. In the haze of newbornhood I didn't notice the lansinoh seeping through my bra onto my shirts! So glad I happened on this thread.

I will try & report back.

Thanks!!
Amy


----------



## nausicaamom (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
Try plain ol Dawn dish soap. I used to strip my cloth diapers with that stuff and they used it to clean up animals after oil spills.

Dish soap is great for getting oils out - I've used it to scour wool fleece for spinning.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I will try it today.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Good idea. Going to buy some Dawn.
Thanks again


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

Dawn is fabulous!

But if you don't have any in the house, try rubbing the stain with a wet bar of regular soap - not the moisturizing kind, just plain soap. Works best if the fabric is dry. Rub the wet bar all over the stain so it penetrates, and then wash as usual. Do NOT put the item in the dryer until you're sure the stain is gone, as heat will often set the oil so it's next to impossible to get out.


----------



## TheAJs (Jun 29, 2007)

Great post. I have nothing to add, only that I was also a little upset to find out it stained. I thought my shirts and nursing bras were ruined. That was a few months ago. I didn't do anything but keep wearing and washing and suddenly I noticed the stains were gone!


----------

